# Good Classical Podcasts?



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew any good classical music podcasts??


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I subscribe to a few opera podcasts that are rather good, but I don't really know about any non-operatic podcasts that are put out by private people, and not by orchestras or concert halls. But London Symphony Orchestra's podcast is rather good.

The opera podcasts I subscribe to are OperaNow! and Handelmania.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

You can try mine...
http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/

I am not very objective... You tell me if it's good.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'd like to resurrect this thread because I have also become very interested in classical music podcasts.

After looking for about a day, this is one of the favorite ones that I've found: http://www.classical-music.com/podcasts

What I like about it is that it's just a group of people having an honest discussion about various recordings, not only about the performance but talking about if they like the piece itself or not. I like it because sometimes these podcasts, especially from official or professional websites, can sound merely like an elaborate advertisement for the recording. However, these people are very genuine with their opinions I think. There's also a good mix of men and women involved in the discussions, if that is important to you.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks violadude for the suggestion.
You have to love a BBC program that uses Ruslan and Lyudmila for the theme music...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

BBC Radio 3's 'Composer of the Week' is cut down into a weekly 1-hour podcast, although I'm not sure of its availability outside of the UK.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tnxf/episodes/guide


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> BBC Radio 3's 'Composer of the Week' is cut down into a weekly 1-hour podcast, although I'm not sure of its availability outside of the UK.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tnxf/episodes/guide


It's not, and I was incredibly disappointed because of it  Looks like an awesome series.


----------

